# PC-BSD Install - RAM Speed Issue



## Braveheart_BSD (Apr 19, 2012)

I have posted the following in the PC-BSD Forums, It was suggested that I post it here.

G'day

Not sure if this is a bug or not. Move it to the correct forum if required.

PC-Spec: I7 920, GTX275 video, 12GB 1600mhx Corsair RAM, Asus P6T motherboard, WD 1TB drive for Windows 7 - 64bit, 500GB HDD for PC-BSD 9.0.

PC-BSD amd64 would not boot from DVD (RAM speed was set at 1600MHz - dual boot system).

After various head scrathchings, I got into the BIOS and fooled with memory speed, started stepping it back until DVD booted, this was set at 1066 MHz when I got results. Install then went well, all complete, with no boot loader (disk is selected from boot menu when I want PC-BSD).

Windows 7 used 1600MHz speed fine, I have left this at 1066MHz while using PC-BSD, RAM is set up on motherboard as tri channel. Stepping up RAM speed will boot PC-BSD, but the higher the RAM speed, the more unstable PC-BSD becomes, eventually it will lock up and freeze within minutes. This whole thing maybe a limitation of the motherboard, I just can*'*t find enough info.

PC-BSD 9.0 is brilliant, webcam works, kernel config and building is now FreeBSD standard, just magic, thanks guys, truly excellent.

Braveheart


----------

